# Smtp-login schlägt fehlt - ISPconfig3



## papaminimaus (5. Nov. 2012)

Hi,

Server: Ubuntu 10.04 mit ISPConfig 3 Perfect Setup 

Imap-Login funktioniert, mails per Webmail senden auch, aber smtp-auth schlögt fehl:
/var/log/mail:


> Nov  5 13:03:16 Server postfix/smtpd[4181]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
> Nov  5 13:03:16 Server postfix/smtpd[4181]: warning: lacal[888.888.888.888]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure
> Nov  5 13:03:16 Server postfix/smtpd[4181]: warning:local[888.88.888.88]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure


In der auth.log:


> Nov  5 13:34:071 postfix/smtpd[5664]: sql_select option missing
> Nov  5 13:34:07  postfix/smtpd[5664]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available
> Nov  5 13:34:07 postfix/smtpd[5664]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql


main.cf:


> # See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version
> 
> 
> # Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
> ...


Module sind alle da, habe alle nochmal händisch nachinstalliert. Bin ratlos..

Gruß

Arne


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2012)

Das ist je eine ziemlich alte Ubuntu Version, es kann sein dass sich die sasl config syntax inzwischen geändert hat und Dein Server noch nicht die neue Syntax unterstützt. Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

/etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf


----------



## papaminimaus (5. Nov. 2012)

*smtp.conf*

Hier die smtp.conf. Ich finde die sieht gut aus 



> pwcheck_method: saslauthd
> mech_list: plain login
> allow_plaintext: true
> auxprop_plugin: mysql
> ...


Aber vielleicht siehst Du ja mehr... Hätte ich mal bei CentOs bleiben sollen, aber da war alles noch schlimmer... 

Gruß
Arne


----------



## papaminimaus (5. Nov. 2012)

*... Zustand davor*

Hallo Till,

vielleicht sollte ich noch dazuschreiben, dass ich zuerst einen fehler hatte, er würde die /etc/sasl2db nicht finden, die habe ich dann in /var/spool/postfix/etc kopiert um die jetzige Fehlermeldung zu erhalten...

Möglicherweise liegt auch da der Hase  im Pfeffer... Warum er da reinschauen will, erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht, die ist ziemlich alt und kann neue User eigentlich nicht enthalten.

Gruß

Arne


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2012)

> Aber vielleicht siehst Du ja mehr... Hätte ich mal bei CentOs bleiben sollen, aber da war alles noch schlimmer...


Ubuntu ist schon deutlich besser als centos, waber warum hast Du so ein uraltes Ubuntu genommen? Wenn Du jetzt einen neuen Windows Rechner installieren würdest dann würdest Du ja auch nicht Windows 98 nehmen 



> vielleicht sollte ich noch dazuschreiben, dass ich zuerst einen fehler hatte, er würde die /etc/sasl2db nicht finden, die habe ich dann in /var/spool/postfix/etc kopiert um die jetzige Fehlermeldung zu erhalten...


Diese Datei wird auf einem ISPConfig Server weder verwendet noch benötigt, auch da manuelle umkopieren von Dateien ist nicht notwendig wenn es nicht in der Installationsanleitung steht.

Der Server war aber "leer" bevor ispconfig nach dem Tutorial installiert wurde,es war also kein anderes Controlpanel vorher dort installiert?


----------



## papaminimaus (5. Nov. 2012)

*leer...*

Hallo Till,

ja war er, kein Controlpanel. Nur eine Grundinstallation von Ubuntu, bei dem ich das Dovecot entfernt habe, weil Dein howto auf courier ausgerichtet war...

die alte ubuntu-version habe ich genommen, weil es bei server4you keine andere gibt und ich dafür ein howto gefundem habe... Nun kann ich auhc nicht wieder zurück, ich habe schon diverse Domains drauf, die ich von einer ispconfig2 installtion rüberhole, weil der server abgeschaltet wird. die haben aber bisher nur mailumleitungen bzw. Adressen die hier den lokalen mailserver zum versand nutzen., deswegen war das nicht aufgefallen.

ich mache die datei mal wieder weg und gebe die neue fehlermeldung durch.

gruß
Arne


----------



## papaminimaus (5. Nov. 2012)

*ohne kopierte datei*

Hallo Till,

ohne die hinkopierte datei kommt zwischen der PLAIN und LOGIN zeile noch



> Nov  5 17:34:09 SERVER postfix/smtpd[16142]: warning: SASL authentication problem: unable to open Berkeley db /etc/sasldb2: No such file or directory
> Nov  5 17:34:09 SERVER postfix/smtpd[16142]: warning: SASL authentication problem: unable to open Berkeley db /etc/sasldb2: No such file or directory


sonst ändert sich nix...

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2012)

generell funktioniert das natürlich auch mit der alten Version, kriegen wir schon hin  Poste mal bitte die postfix main.cf Datei (hostnamen unkenntlich machen) und gibt es noch weitere Fehlermeldungen im mail.log?


----------



## papaminimaus (5. Nov. 2012)

*weiter im text*

main.cf s.oben 

Fehler, das hier ist alles, was beim loginversuch mit thunderbird im mail log passiert:

```
Nov  5 18:35:26 SERVER postfix/smtpd[18501]: warning: xxx: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Nov  5 18:35:26 SERVER postfix/smtpd[18501]: warning: SASL authentication problem: unable to open Berkeley db /etc/sasldb2: No such file or directory
Nov  5 18:35:26 SERVER postfix/smtpd[18501]: warning: SASL authentication problem: unable to open Berkeley db /etc/sasldb2: No such file or directory
Nov  5 18:35:26 SERVER postfix/smtpd[18501]: warning:xxx: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
```
SERVER=hostname, XXX= name und ip meines internetanschlusses

Irgendwie scheint der ja die Anweisung Pam zu nutzen fiese zu ignorieren.. die msql-geschichte in der auth.log kann man wohl vernachlässigen denke ich, oder?

Gruß
Arne


----------



## papaminimaus (5. Nov. 2012)

*/etc/default/saslauthd*

Zur Vollständigkeit:



> #
> # Settings for saslauthd daemon
> # Please read /usr/share/doc/sasl2-bin/README.Debian for details.
> #
> ...


----------



## papaminimaus (5. Nov. 2012)

*Support kaufen*

kann man bei Euch eigentlich Support käuflich erwerben? Das scheint mir ne schwere Geburt zu werden . Und ob ich meine Arbeit nicht schaffe oder euch dafür bezahle und derweil weitermache bleibt sich eigentlich gleich...

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2012)

Zitat von papaminimaus:


> kann man bei Euch eigentlich Support käuflich erwerben? Das scheint mir ne schwere Geburt zu werden . Und ob ich meine Arbeit nicht schaffe oder euch dafür bezahle und derweil weitermache bleibt sich eigentlich gleich...


Ja, Du erreichst uns über das Ticketsystem hier:

projektfarm :: Support Ticket System

oder per Email an support [at] projektfarm [punkt] de


----------

